# Gardener's Hand Soap



## DEMinPA (May 10, 2004)

Are any soaps made just for gardener's hands? Stains, tough dirt, grime, etc.

I know about the commerical Lava soap. Does anybody make a gardener's soap?

Don


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I love the recipe for Mechanics Dream soap from Cole Brothers. You can run it through SoapCalc to make sure of the amounts of lye and water needed.

http://www.colebrothers.com/soapcalc/free.html

There is a recipe called Kitchen Soap at this link:

http://www.colebrothers.com/articles/soaprecipes10.html

There is a recipe called Gardener's Soap at this link:

http://www.purelysoapin.com/soaprecipes.html


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I take my regular recipe and add a scrubby additive. There is a wide selection of scrubby additives from various seeds to finely ground pumice or egg shell, or clays .... then I scent it with an herb EO blend that includes sweet orange or rosemary (or both!)


----------

